# Webcomic - Tales of Anima



## KahzeArt (May 15, 2022)

Hey everyone,

I've been making a furry webcomic in my spare time called Tales of Anima. It's about a pro gamer dude named Roxah who gets involved with a group of otherkin one night after winning a big game tournament. He winds up falling into a portal to a different world called Anima which is ruled by anthropomorphic races. To his shock, he also finds out that he has been turned into a female dragon during his dimensional transportation. Will Roxah be able to find her way home and regain her old form?

You can check out the prologue issue of the comic at www.talesofanima.com , https://twitter.com/TalesOfAnima , or on webtoon https://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/tales-of-anima/list?title_no=629584 . Let me know what you think!


----------

